# Best laptop within 50k



## tripleclutch (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm planning to buy a laptop, and my budget is 50k. Can you please suggest tte best bang for the buck product under that price segment?

1) What is your budget?
= INR 50,000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
= Mainstream laptop, atleast 15" screen, and preferably under 3 kgs

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
= Like: Samsung, HP, Lenovo, Sony
   Dislike: Toshiba, Dell, Acer, HCL

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
= Mainly gaming, also audio editing and processing, some basic image editing and other office stuff like presentations and documents.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
= At least 1366x768, preferably matte ( no reflection)

6) Anything else you would like to say?
= A matte finish as I dont want a fingerprint magnet lappy, good looks, with black colour variant, USB 3.0 ports, card reader, at least 3rd gen i5 quad core, at least 4 GB ram, a good discrete GPU, chiclet keyboard, at least 500GB storage.


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

For the best gaming laptop for 50k budget get *Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN* with core-i5 3210M 2.5 Ghz upto 3.1Ghz in turbo mode, 6GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB DDR3.


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 23, 2012)

No offence but you could've done a search because there are many similar threads and ATM only NP550P5C-S01IN is the best bang for buck under 50k budget !


----------



## tripleclutch (Oct 24, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> No offence but you could've done a search because there are many similar threads


I didnt have time to search related theads in this vast forum, will be doing it soon. I also thought that by now better laptops than the ones earlier suggested in threads must've been launched


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

tripleclutch said:


> I didnt have time to search related theads in this vast forum, will be doing it soon. I also thought that by now better laptops than the ones earlier suggested in threads must've been launched



No new laptop has been launched. This samsung model is of 2012 still the best for its price not old.


----------

